# Holiday in Spain



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

Hello all, here we are in Spain at Mojacar, lovely sunshine, 27degr. sadly on our way back slowly on Sunday. Hope everybody is well wrapped up there as we hear the weather is quite cool!!!
bye for now


----------



## 110366 (Mar 5, 2008)

You must have your thermometer in direct sun!! Or you're using an in-car one.

Current live temperatures (12pm today) in that part of Spain range from 15C in Almeria to 13C in Cartagena.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I got the same 

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=mojacar

still nice though..

incidentally... be careful on sites like wunderground.. I have had some scares going to Tenerife for example, the weather station is halfway up the volcano I think, temps are sometimes 10C below actual, because of altitude..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here in Valencia its blowing a gale,the wood burner is lit and it is 11.9 degs c outside in shade,roll on summer so I can complain how hot it is.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Guardamar, sth of Alicante, blowing a gale with a brisk northerly. Temp in the shade 14.0c as I type this.

Juan
goin' native dontcha know


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*weather*

Just received a email from my friend in Adra, Almeria, temp yesterday in sun 28, she got burned doing the garden, a lot of the temperatures are taken at the airports, and never are the same as they are were you are, I always allow a few degrees higher if i look on the web


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Benidorm at 17:20. It has deen blowing a gale since last night and has just stopped raining. Temp 11oC

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

-5 here in the Alps now. Been snowing all day.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Just stopped snowing here in the Alps and the temperature has dropped to -6 8O 

Sue


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We are at Granada, windy but cetainly not a gale, blue sky all day, spent most of the day up on the Sierra Nevada. There is a camperpark up there, probably about 7000+ft, €10 a night including EHU. It WAS cold up there.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Top item on the spanish news tonight was the severe weather in the north of spain. Looked like they had a lot of snow.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lecky7. Where are you in Mohacar, we were chased off the beach last week and told to go up to the carpark on the big roundabout as you start to drop into Mohacar. I was told the police moved campers on on the Tuesday and Wednesday but didn't on the Thursday, I think it depends whether there are Spanish vans there or not.
Also on the big carpark by the frontier at Gibraltar where they were charging €13 a night last year, now they are saying "no camping, you must go" at least they did the day we were there, but when we went back 2 days later to visit Gib we were told campervans had been allowed to stay the night before. What is going on?
By the way, diesel in Gibraltar is 55 cents & 57 cents a litre, I thought they were British same as us. :evil: :evil:


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Be careful on the big parking area opposite the border fence. The local plod move you on if your in the van but sometimes tow the van away if you leave it unattended.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

lecky7 said:


> Hello all, here we are in Spain at Mojacar, lovely sunshine, 27degr. sadly on our way back slowly on Sunday. Hope everybody is well wrapped up there as we hear the weather is quite cool!!!
> bye for now


Well I wondered where you two were, hope you are both keeping well, do get in touch when you get home

Carol and Duncan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Latest weather update from Valencia ....still windy temp 4 degs c but forecast is getting up to 20 plus by the end of the week.......................................she who must be obeyed has just informed me that it snowed here this time last year !!!!


----------

